# Why Is My SSD Scoring So Low?



## happy (Aug 25, 2012)

I know the WEI score doesn't really matter much, but I have a Samsung 830 512GB and I think it is a pretty good drive.  I use is as my OS, so wouldn't my primary disc score be a 7.9?  Doing the WEI benchmark I get a *5.9* score.  It is the lowest score out of all my other hardware I have installed.  Did I get a bad SSD?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 25, 2012)

re-run the test


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 25, 2012)

Running in AHCI/RAID in the BIOS? On a SATA 6G port?(Intel one) Chipset drivers installed? Intel RST installed? Tried THIS Tool?

I must admit from my own experience I bought 2 Caviar Blacks 6G's for this build and thought "WTH" lets just RAID 0 them together and see how they run. While it looks pretty impressive in HD Tune and it is pretty snappy to boot up etc. Still only rated me a 5.9 in WEI...


----------



## Frick (Aug 25, 2012)

WEI is sorta useless tbh. Run a proper benchmark (like HD Tune).


----------



## TheOne (Aug 26, 2012)

happy said:


> I know the WEI score doesn't really matter much, but I have a Samsung 830 512GB and I think it is a pretty good drive.  I use is as my OS, so wouldn't my primary disc score be a 7.9?  Doing the WEI benchmark I get a *5.9* score.  It is the lowest score out of all my other hardware I have installed.  Did I get a bad SSD?



You could try deleting the WEI files and re-running the assessment, "_C:\Windows\Performance\WinSAT\DataStore_", but also remember that the fuller your SSD becomes the slower it will be, and WEI will reflect that.



INSTG8R said:


> I must admit from my own experience I bought 2 Caviar Blacks 6G's for this build and thought "WTH" lets just RAID 0 them together and see how they run. While it looks pretty impressive in HD Tune and it is pretty snappy to boot up etc. Still only rated me a 5.9 in WEI...



HDD's even in a RAID will rarely achieve over 5.9, I've read some were able to get a 6.2, but most even in a RAID will only see 5.9, which is I believe due to the low IOPS of HDD's.


----------



## Breit (Aug 26, 2012)

My OCZ RevoDrive3 x2 480GB scores a solid 8.9 in the Windows 8 WEI, so i wouldn't say that a SSD RAID scores always below 5.9...


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 26, 2012)

TheOne said:


> HDD's even in a RAID will rarely achieve over 5.9, I've read some were able to get a 6.2, but most even in a RAID will only see 5.9, which is I believe due to the low IOPS of HDD's.





Breit said:


> My OCZ RevoDrive3 x2 480GB scores a solid 8.9 in the Windows 8 WEI, so i wouldn't say that a SSD RAID scores always below 5.9...



TheOne was talking about *HDDs* in raid, not a dedicated revodrive with 200,000+ IOPs or a SSD.

So, I guess it is a good thing you wouldn't say that.

___________________________________________________________________________
At the OP... I have an Sandisk Extreme 120GB with an SF-22XX controller on an Intel SATA ll port and on a fresh install of windows 7 64bit it scored 7.7 (about 80% empty).
And, now, about a month later... it is a 7.2 (about 70% empty).

Like TheOne stated, try deleting the Datastore and rerunning the assessment.



Frick said:


> WEI is sorta useless tbh. Run a proper benchmark (like HD Tune).



+1 for ^This^


----------

